# 1961 Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed on Ebay



## gtdohn (Feb 5, 2013)

I will be listing my 1961 Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed tonight at 6:00 PM on Ebay. It's really in great condition and rides very well. It's also original and correct.
Check it out.View attachment 82903

<")))><


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2013)

So you're selling that Arizona Corvette that I was trying to pick up?


----------



## gtdohn (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, yeah it looks like it. It was from Avondale, Arizona. I jumped on this one because she didn't realize what she had. I replaced a few incorrect parts with NOS parts that are correct and even though I would love to keep it, I need the money more.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm in Mesa and I guess I was a little to slow in grabbing that one. You haven't chimed in at my SBF Corvette 5 Registry yet. Should I add yall and then you can give me the new owners name when you sell it?


----------



## gtdohn (Feb 5, 2013)

That would work. I had planned on adding it to the registry and then decided not to because I had decided to sell it. I bought it with every intention of keeping it. That's why I started upgrading it right away. Then an opportunity came my way that I can't pass up, so I need to gather some cashola as soon as possible. I will get the new owners name to you if it sells.
Thanks much.

Mike


----------



## gtdohn (Feb 6, 2013)

Corvette is sold and the new buyer says that as soon as he gets it, he will register it at the registry. He also just bought a blue one that he needs to register.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2013)

gtdohn said:


> Corvette is sold and the new buyer says that as soon as he gets it, he will register it at the registry. He also just bought a blue one that he needs to register.




Thanks! Looks like your buyer is starting a collection. I sure wish all my Corvettes were as nice as the ones he's picked up.


----------

